
2 New Roles of BI to Make Data Science for Everyone - ecmtechnews
http://ecmapping.com/2016/05/06/2-new-roles-of-bi-to-make-data-science-for-everyone/
======
brianbi
Putting data in the hands of your company is super important, especially for
your non technical team members. It gives them both insights and power to get
the data they need.

That is why we made Bintel. [https://bintel.chat](https://bintel.chat). Graph
your data directly within Slack. We strive to be even more than just
dashboards. You can include variables in your queries to let your team mates
get the data they need.

